# Certina Ds2 Superph1000M



## simonsaysbet (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi I was hoping someone could suggest a good place to take one of these to have the bezel fixed. It is turning freely and is now bi directional! Is this going to be a big problem? I saw on a very old post belonging to Nalu that he had the same issue. Colin are you out there with some useful advice?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its a common problem and as far as Im aware not a easy fix, they should be of course 'push to turn' but the springs are often gone on these....

Try Jack at IWW Internationalwatchworks if he cant fix it, I doubt if if can be....

Awsome watches..... :notworthy:


----------



## simonsaysbet (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi Jason, thanks for the info, i don't suppose there is anyone in the UK that knows these watches, i saw a picture of a restoration project and the 5 rings that make up this mechanism. It looks more complicated than the ones you pop off at home.

I agree, nice watches, would really like a DS3 but they don't come up every day. Must say the original strap is a bit of a let down, was expecting something a bit more robust. I think its time to get an omega mesh. I have a few watches that would benefit from the addition


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Simon, nope, I cant think of a specialist in the UK who would know this mechanism, lots of people who would have a go at it  but not a specialist...

An Omega mesh would certainly do it justice....... :hi:

Got any pics?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

+1,

can't help with your enquiry but would love to see some pictures, :thumbsup:


----------



## simonsaysbet (Jul 13, 2010)

here it is, just took the pics quickly now so not ideal



















DS2 applied indices and orange face, funnily enough i wanted the DS3 black face with painted indices. Its good to know what you want and stick by it!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

A classic....

Thanks for the Pictures, I agree with the bracelet, its a NSA isnt it? Not up to the heft of the watch by a long way...


----------



## simonsaysbet (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes Jason i think it is an NSA, and as you say no weight in the bracelet to deal with heft! Well i sent an email too Jack, and he doesn't sound too hopeful, he says he has one with similar issues and sees no way to adjust it. Also stating that no parts are available should they be required. Does anyone have an opinion on how a fault like this would affect its value/desiracollectobility? New word i have invented, must get onto wickapedia and define it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I was afraid of that....

It will affect resale no doubt, mostly because this will be bought by a collector rather than a casual wearer I would guess, and collectors like them to be 'just so' ...

But I dont think it would affect it by very much, hard to say by what degree.... They dont come up for sale that often....

I had the Technos Sky Diver version, same case etc .... One of the few I really regret selling......

Drop me a line if your selling yours.....


----------

